# :( hopefully someone will reply



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

*sigh*
Not to good at the moment. Always used to have 9 mice. Then not in order a few events happened.

My gorgeous Siamease/Himilayan buck Sidley died. From unknown causes I think it was te pet shop we got him from. Since then I heard of other people having issues with them. I shame you Animates Tower Junction.

My dad went in the fish and mouse room to feed the Axolotyls. The cat crept in unseen. Dad finished and left the room. Mum and dad went out for lunch only to come back to....
A cage on the floor
My FAVOURITE mouse Avalyn (face half black and white) dead.
Connie (only mouse left from my first ever litter RIPPED IN HALF)
So I came home to the little neighbour (3) telling me Prudence got the mice.

Then another event was Elliot died from unknown causes.

My old boy Jasper the first boy I ever got. (His brother got sick and died overnight) died of old age.

The boys I was going to keep from my second litter got attacked.

Whilsher died (Connies bro) possibly from eating a sick mouses dead body.

An then sometime in there we got another mouse.

So I now have 4.
Manuka (pied chocolate)
Millie
Mayzie 
Lphread 
Last 3 are 1 1/2 years old! 
Once everyone passes i am getting 4 females and selling my extra cages because mum said the life spans are upsetting me!
PLZ reply guys


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for you dear. What happen to you is rare, and very sad. If there is some way I can help or just put a smile on your face let me know.  Where are you located? I might be able to help find you a breeder with quality mice. You and your mice are in my prayers.

I feel a little bad, but I for some reason don't get to sad when I lose a pet. Of course I am sad, but I forget about it quickly... I guess I am just not the emotional type.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Trixie's Mice said:


> Where are you located?


They're in New Zealand, Christchurch from memory.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so, so, SO very sorry. LLosing pets in the manner you did are very extreme cases and in which you have my condolences. I never had to deal with that because I don't have cats and my dog is very gentle with all my pets. Your little mice are watching over you and wont be able to wait to see you again at the end of the Rainbow Bridge.  Keep your head up.

"Things don't end bad. So, when it's bad, its not going to end." ~Unknown


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh guys thanks so much! I am in Christchurch yes. But I would love to continue with the mice breeding but I just might do a little more research in prep before I start again. I might just stay with 3 girls and 2 boys. So I need to get 2 more girls and 2 boys might just go to the trusty pet shop I got my 3 girls from! I don't really have much time at the mo and am selling my old cages that I don't need so I can buy more bin cages. But I partly think I need to make a mouse schedule and sadly it would b alot easier if they were in my room. But 1. Mum would say I will get it messy. 2. CATS lol


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry. Having and breeding mice can be a real emotional rolercoaster, especially because of their short livespans. Hopefully you will have better luck in the future.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks!
I guess time will tell but u will stay around here and keep everyone updated


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok guys I have an update!
On trade me i have found 2 boy mice with cage for $20. There is an albino and a white and brown mouse with a interesting brown colour. I think they would b good for me. So that would mean we only would have to get 2 girls and then I am done! Luckily they are only 7-8 weeks or something like that (I can't remember) and then I would get my 2 girls from my amazing pet shop. Still cant believe Millie, Mayzie and Lohread are still alive. I may have to get rite of Manuka (pied chocolate) because she HATES female company. But today when I get back from school its cage cleaning day and I am selling all my wire cages or keep a few but I will get more BIN CAGES which will be great. PLZ keep checking this forum because I will post poctures


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to here that, sadly sometimes you get a run of bad luck. 
The other moth I had to put down 25 does with in a few weeks due to a reaction to me mixing disinfectant wrong, was left with only 2 Fox does.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow that's a real shame.
UPDATE: No more mice untill next yer maybe even 2 years time EERGH


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> UPDATE: No more mice untill next yer maybe even 2 years time EERGH


Well that makes my news a little bit pointless - I know of a breeder in Christchurch. She's possibly getting a stud buck from me


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh really! Well the thing is that soon ( start of next year) our house will be starting to get fixed from earthquakes. And that can take from 8 months to a year. And we will have to find a place we can keep the rabbits and if you know what I mean if I still had all my mice and there cages to bring then it would be a real hassle. And then next year mum wants to breed the rabbits. So atm it is a NO from mum. But in 2 weeks is te holidays which she said maybe. To be perfectly honest I am edging to the point where I stop breeding and keep 2-6 girls and just have pets.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

But I could get some females off her if she still breeds when my girls die. They r 1 1/2 years so I wouldn't be suprised. Do you know what Suberb she is in? And what types she has? Does she have a website or anything (email)?


----------

